# Detaching apps from Market



## HDKorp (Jul 4, 2013)

As with some of you, I do not like the 7.x version of Google Maps. So, I am using a 6.x version of Maps. Using Titanium Backup, I "detached" the Maps app from Market, so when I do a bulk or auto update, the Maps app is not updated. About 1-2 days after I detach Maps from market, using Titanium Backup, I notice that the Maps app shows up again in Market and shows needing to be updated. This has happened several times in the past few weeks.

Not sure what or if I am doing anything wrong.

How can I permanently detach an app from showing up in Market? 

What could be causing the app to show up in Market after being detached using Titanium Backup?

. 
. 
Sent from my $.96 GS3
-CleanROM 7.0
-ZeroLemon 7000mAh Battery
-ZaggShield
-Unlimited Data


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I won't use awful hangouts so I've been having this same issue with gtalk. I'd give up on titanium for now unless there's an update to address this. Been meaning to recompile the apk to see if this would be a solution but haven't had the time. 

Gonna move this to a different subforum to see if we can get some input.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've actually noticed this way, way before this. I used to detach a couple apps from the market before it got renamed to the Play Store. But ever since the update, detaching apps is actually no longer possible that I've noticed.

The best one can do at the moment, at least from auto-updating, is that the Play Store now honors (if you happen to be on the latest version) your update settings for each app. So, you could just set Maps and GTalk to not auto-update and all your other apps will.


----------



## Lord Childe (Oct 10, 2013)

One method is to freeze Market Updater, uninstall Google Play update, and then use Titanium's 'detach from Market'... I haven't tried it because I'm not too keen on the pre-update Market.

Titanium's "detach from Market" hasn't worked for over a year... So why is it still an option? It's misleading and mis-selling - either the dev fixes it, or fixes Google so that 'detach from Market' does what it's supposed to do.


----------

